# 4K vs 2K (WQHD)



## Azadyusef (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo Community, meine Frage hört sich  für viele von euch doof an, ich kenne mich nicht gut aus, deswegen frage ich.

Was genau, bis auf die Auflösung unterscheidet sich von 4k und 2k? Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen dem gedanken einen 4k monitor zu kaufen oder einen wqhd. Problem ist, ich hätte sehr gerne mindestens 60 fps und nicht weniger. Gerne auch mehr. Mit 4k ist das aber leider nicht möglich.. zumindest nicht mit EINER gtx 1080ti.. 

Google hat mich leider nicht klüger gemacht, die videos auf youtube beantworten meine Frage auch nicht. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## HGHarti (24. Mai 2018)

Es kommt drauf an was du spielst,für schelle Spiele ist meiner Meinung 2 K besser wegen der höheren Herz Zahl.

60 fps ist bei mir mit meiner 1080 nicht das Problem in 4K da schraubt man halt manche Sachen etwas zurück


----------



## Azadyusef (24. Mai 2018)

1080 oder ti? 
Wie viel fps hast du bei "mittlerer Einstellungen"?


----------



## Lok92 (24. Mai 2018)

Je nachdem welches Spiel gespielt wird, sind 60 Fps + in 4K kein wirkliches Problem. Der Trick liegt halt in den "Optionen" des Spiels versteckt 

Wenn man einigermaßen weiß, was welcher Regler bewirkt^^ Eine 1080ti kommt bei 4k je nachdem welches Spiel gut an ihre Grenzen. Genauso gut kannst du aber auch eine 1080ti in FullHD 
an ihre Grenzen bringen. 

Gründsätzlich würde ich aber ebenfalls zu 2k raten


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2018)

Komme sogar mit meiner 1070er mit 4K gut aus.
Da muss ich noch nicht mal viel runter stellen.

Kommt aber immer aufs Spiel an, denn wenn ich z.B. mit Overwatch mit meinem UWQHD Episch bis 120 FPS habe, habe ich mit 4K (mein UHD Fernseher)60 FPS mit einer Stufe niedriger in den Einstellungen.
Mit The Crew das selbe und auch in etwa auch so mit GTA5. Wenns hoch kommt mittlere Einstellungen und ganz selten sehr niedrig.

Aber wie geschrieben, ist nur eine 1070er, keine 1080 oder gar eine 1080Ti.

EDIT:

Wie @Lok92 auch richtig schreibt kommt es auch auf die einzelne Untermenüs an, denn dort alles recht auf Anschlag und du bekommst jede Grafikkarte klein.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2018)

Also entweder WQHD 144Hz oder UHD 60Hz.
Wenn dir 60Hz reichen, dann ist die Entscheidung einfach.

Und nein, WQHD ist nicht 2K und wird es auch nie sein.
Wobei 4K und UHD auch ein Unterschied sind.


----------



## Azadyusef (24. Mai 2018)

1080 oder ti? 
Wie viel fps hast du bei "mittlerer Einstellungen"?


----------



## Azadyusef (24. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube nicht dass ich unterscheiden kann, welche Einstellungen viel fps ziehen bzw. Welche Einstellungen man sich sparen könnte...


----------



## Torben456 (24. Mai 2018)

Du merkst einfach ob du mehr FPS hast und siehst es auch, kommt halt auch immer auf die Empfindlichkeit und die Frametimes an.
Ich besitze eine GTX 1080 und bekomme je nach Titel bei angepasssten Settings auch die 60FPS hin, wenn es nicht klappt, nutze ich einfach meinen 1080P@144HZ Monitor. 

Also rein von der Auflösung her siehst du schon einen Unterschied, Texturen sind erstmal richtig scharf sichtbar etc.


----------



## Lok92 (24. Mai 2018)

Azadyusef schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass ich unterscheiden kann, welche Einstellungen viel fps ziehen bzw. Welche Einstellungen man sich sparen könnte...



Um einen Unterschied zumerken bzw. es "Schwarz auf Weiß" zuhaben gibt es Tools wie den MSI Afterburner. 

Damit kannst du dir quasi ein Overlay im Spiel einblenden lassen, was Cpu Last, Gpu Last Frametimes etc. anzeigen lassen kann 

Bei Steam kannst du dir wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe, ebenfalls eine FPS Anzeige einblenden lassen. Einfach in den Settings ( Optionen) aktivieren


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Azadyusef schrieb:


> 1080 oder ti?
> Wie viel fps hast du bei "mittlerer Einstellungen"?



Ich habe noch kein Spiel gesehen bei dem die GPU in 4k keine 60 FPS in mittleren Einstellungen gebracht hat, das Problem ist nur öfter bei Ultra anzufinden.


----------



## Torben456 (24. Mai 2018)

Lok92 schrieb:


> Bei Steam kannst du dir wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe, ebenfalls eine FPS Anzeige einblenden lassen. Einfach in den Settings ( Optionen) aktivieren



Das mit Steam ist richtig, da kann man sich auch ohne Probleme die FPS in game anzeigen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2018)

Azadyusef schrieb:


> Mit 4k ist das aber leider nicht möglich.. zumindest nicht mit EINER gtx 1080ti..



Und wie kommst Du darauf, dass es an (ausschließlich) der Graka liegen würde?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem sitzt in der Regel vor dem Bildschirm, mit seinen Wünschen und Ansprüchen 
Und ich bin mir sicher, das ich diese Screenshots in einem Deiner 10 anderen Threads schon gepostet hatte^^

200 FPS in 1,5x4k



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Azadyusef schrieb:


> Wie viel fps hast du bei "mittlerer Einstellungen"?



In welchem Game? Davon hängts dann am Ende ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azadyusef (24. Mai 2018)

Wie kommst du auf so viel fps bei der Auflösung?


----------



## Torben456 (24. Mai 2018)

Azadyusef schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf so viel fps bei der Auflösung?



Er hat die Grafiksettings runter geschraubt oder eher gesagt so angepasst, das er mit dem Gesamtbild aus FPS und grafischer Darstellung zufrieden war, das sollte man allgemein tun, dafür bieten uns die Entwickler die Grafikregler.


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2018)

Ich benutze die Regler.
Ich beschäftige mich mit den Reglern.

Wenn Du z.b. schreibst "mittel", dann bescheisst Du Dich z.b. sofort bei den Texturen selbst.
Solange Du genug VRAM auf der Karte hast, stellst Du die Texturen immer auf Ultra/Höchste. Denn sie kosten (fast) keine FPS, und sie bringen Dir zusätzliche Details und einen zusätzlichen Schärfe-Eindruck. Denn überall wo man in einem Game keine Leistung für Geometrie hat, benutzt man Texturen für Details. Und wer die von vornerein auf Medium stellt, obwohl die Graka genug VRAM hat ... dem entgehen Details und Schärfe.

Dazu hast Du beim PC die Regler. Um für Dich einen Kompromiss aus FPS und Bildqualität zu finden. DAS ist der große Vorteil gegenüber den Konsolen.

Edit: Zu lahm.

Hier mal der Unterschied in den FPS und in der Qualität von LOW zu Sehr Hoch in ROTTR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGHarti (24. Mai 2018)

Habe eine normale 1080 und wie hier schon bestätigt wurde alles eine frage Regler im Spiel


----------



## Azadyusef (24. Mai 2018)

Das heisst im endeffekt, ich beobachte die fps und spiele mit allen reglern so rum bis bild und fps auf mein Bedürfnis angepasst ist.(?)
Wie gesagt, bin in noob was das wissen angeht. Ich habe nicht dein wissen und weiss welche einstellungen keine fps ziehen.


----------



## Torben456 (24. Mai 2018)

Azadyusef schrieb:


> Das heisst im endeffekt, ich beobachte die fps und spiele mit allen reglern so rum bis bild und fps auf mein Bedürfnis angepasst ist.(?)
> Wie gesagt, bin in noob was das wissen angeht. Ich habe nicht dein wissen und weiss welche einstellungen keine fps ziehen.



Genau einfach austesten, ich weiß auch nicht genau welche Settings welche Leistung ziehen, ist je nach Spiel auch ein wenig unterschiedlich. 
Ich würde aber min. eine GTX 1070 Ti/1080 empfehlen wenn du vor hast dauerhaft in 4K zu spielen, klar schafft das eine normale GTX 1070 auch, aber da muss man schon deutlich mehr die Regler nach unten schrauben.


----------



## Azadyusef (24. Mai 2018)

Ja ich werde mir sowieso mindestensbeine 1080 ti holen bzw. Bald die 1180.
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Azadyusef (24. Mai 2018)

Hast du vielleicht ein Vergleich mit hoher Grafikeinstellungen?


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2018)

Nochmal .... um welche Games geht es Dir? Bringt keine Punkte, wenn man sich das bei Games anschaut, die Du nie spielen wirst.
Wenn interessiert es z.b. dass mein Rechner nur 15 FPS in Arma3 bringt, wenn Du das Game nicht zockst? Wen interessiert es wenn ich 600 FPS in Lol erreiche, wenn Du es nicht zockst.
Je genauer Du bist, desto besser werden die Antworten.


----------



## Azadyusef (25. Mai 2018)

Diverse Ac teile
cod teile
Bf teile
Gta v
Ich zocke sogut wie alles ausser Simulationen, Sport Spiele, Rennspiele.
Ich kann dir jetzt schlecht 90 titel hier aufschreiben. Würde nur gerne allgemein Vergleiche haben.


----------



## HisN (25. Mai 2018)

Naja, die wichtigen scheinst Du ja genannt zu haben^^
Zockt ja nicht jeder alles, darauf will ich hinaus 
Ohne Anti-Aliasing hast Du in BF1 z.b in 4K fast 100 FPS in Ultra, während Du im neuesten AC tatsächlich eher Mittel anlegen musst für über 60, dafür aber die älteren Teile (verständlicherweise) dann wieder in den FPS zulegen. COD ist auch nicht sooooo anspruchsvoll, wenn Du das AA weglässt. GTA5 ist halt ein Brecher (siehe Screens) man bekommt jede Graka damit klein (auch in FHD), aber wenn man sich Mühe gibt, dann sind auch da in Ultra komplett ohne Anti-Aliasing um die 90 FPS drinne in 4K.


----------



## Azadyusef (25. Mai 2018)

Das hat mich schonmal sehr geholfen, ich hoffe dass die neue gtx 1180 dann mehr fps bringt, die werde ich mir dann wohl kaufen.


----------



## sahak2010 (2. Februar 2021)

Azadyusef schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass ich unterscheiden kann, welche Einstellungen viel fps ziehen bzw. Welche Einstellungen man sich sparen könnte...


----------

